# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  MOCHILA FUMIGADORA FUMIGADOR MOTOFUMIGADOR AGRICOLA MOTOR GASOLINA GASOLINERO MOTORIZADA PULVERIZADOR PULVERIZADORA FUMIGACION HERBICIDA PLAGICIDA INSECTICIDA CONTROL PLAGA HIERBA MALA STIHL SOLO PERU

## madagricola

MOCHILA FUMIGADORA
(PARA PULVERIZAR HERBICIDAS EN EL CAMPO)  *PEDIDOS LIMA-PERU al 980-980-698  anto6504@hotmail.com*       RECOMENDADO EN SEMBRIOS DE: 
* CAFE
* CACAO
*  PLATANO
* TE
* ALGODON 
* ARROZ
* PAPAS
* MELONES
* UVAS
* MARACUYA
* CITRICOS
* MANZANAS
* TODO TIPO DE ARBOLES ALTOS Y FRONDOSOS
* ETC, ETC  ADEMAS RECOMENDADO EN: 
* DESINFECCION DE CONSTRUCCIONES RURALES
* TALLERES
* CASAS
* RESIDENCIALES
* ALMACENES
* CONTROL DE PLAGAS  *SE HACE ENVIOS A PROVINCIAS*Temas similares: Control biológico con gavilanes: controla plaga de aves y aporta al GLOBALG.A.P. Cosechador Cosechadora Cortador Cortadora De Arroz , Trigo , Caña de Azucar , Carrizo , con Motor - Motorizada a Gasolina - Totalmente nueva - Envios a Provincias y al Extranjero MOCHILA FUMIGADORA MOTORIZADA MOTOFUMIGADOR FUMIGADOR MOTOPULVERIZADOR PULVERIZADORA PULVERIZADOR GASOLINERO PARA PESTICIDAS E INSECTICIDAS A GASOLINA ALTA EFICIENCIA Servicios de control biológico en campos agrícola con aves rapaces. Uva, aji libres de plaga de aves que disminuyen el rendimiento del campo. El Perú tiene solo cinco avionetas para la fumigación aérea de toda su área agrícola

----------

